# Cache valley



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

I hope I'm not stepping on any toes here... I just recently moved to Logan so I'm starting over on finding spots to hunt ducks. I've been trying to do my research and find places on my own but I'm stuck! The problem is that I don't have a boat so I'll be walking in. I don't know what I can hunt without a boat here. I'm not afraid of packing my decoys in a mile or two. 
Like I said earlier I've tried doing this on my own so let me tell you where I'm at right now with my questions. 
Driving around I've found a bunch of little access points set up by the railroad around Benson and the valley. Can you hunt these? 
Most WIA points seem like they would just be good for jump shooting little creeks. I would also imagine that they get pretty busy. Are they worth setting decoys up on? 
I don't know the names of the 3 places I've found, so I'll just describe them.. 
There's a ramp off of valley view. How deep is that water? Could I walk down the bank aways and wade out somewhere and set up? 
If you're on the highway going to Weston, there's a road that heads east that leads to another ramp/walk in point. Is this place huntable? I think it's called Benson marina, but I could be wrong.. 
Or if you're on that same highway after passing cache junction (going north) there's another ramp. This looked a lot deeper to me! I doubt this would be huntable without a boat, right? 
Once again I just need someone to point me in the right direction. I just want to know where I can park the truck and start walking without being somewhere im not supposed to be out having water being 10 feet deep. 

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Drive out of the canyon and go to Bear River Bird Refuge. Lots of people, but there's lots of land to walk around on.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

chuvak said:


> Driving around I've found a bunch of little access points set up by the railroad around Benson and the valley. Can you hunt these?
> 
> *I have hunted Benson. I would do more of jump shooting with a fishing pole for aid in game retrieval. Away from the channel, you will be fine with chest waders. There just isn't that much flying by in Benson, to me it was worth it to head over to Salt Creek.*
> 
> ...


See Red

TLR

Go to Salt Creek instead


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! Also forgot to mention that I plan on getting an Idaho license as well. Is there anything just over the border that I would have more luck with? I'm just looking for quick evening hunts for before/after school. I plan on leaving the valley on the weekends. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't advise trying to wade much in Cutler-the channel is well over head deep, and it drops off really fast-it's more of a shelf than a gradual bottom. Also there are pockets of bottomless mud in the shallows-I've been stuck there more than a few times!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Pumpgunner said:


> I wouldn't advise trying to wade much in Cutler-the channel is well over head deep, and it drops off really fast-it's more of a shelf than a gradual bottom. Also there are pockets of bottomless mud in the shallows-I've been stuck there more than a few times!


i can back this up. i accidentally stepped off the "shelf" last year. had i not been hanging on to the boat, it probably would have been worse than a wet ride home.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wouldnt even bother, there are MANY more birds on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys! I drove out to salt creek the other day and looked around. I found the north entrance (gate was locked obviously) but I was able to park my truck on a hill at the south entrance and glassed with binos and my spotting scope and found a few places that I want to try come hunting season. Thanks so much guys! It's going to be a fun year hunting new stuff and you guys have saved me a bunch of time by helping me realize theres not much in cache valley. I'm kind of sad that there isn't a place I can go hunt real quick but such is life I guess. 
I'm going to buy an Idaho license anyway. What is there public wise on the southern end of Idaho? I don't even know where to start on that state


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

chuvak said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! I drove out to salt creek the other day and looked around. I found the north entrance (gate was locked obviously) but I was able to park my truck on a hill at the south entrance and glassed with binos and my spotting scope and found a few places that I want to try come hunting season. Thanks so much guys! It's going to be a fun year hunting new stuff and you guys have saved me a bunch of time by helping me realize theres not much in cache valley. I'm kind of sad that there isn't a place I can go hunt real quick but such is life I guess.
> I'm going to buy an Idaho license anyway. What is there public wise on the southern end of Idaho? I don't even know where to start on that state


Go south of Salt Creek, just across the road there, and you have Public Shooting Grounds. That's the name. I'd hunt that over Salt Creek any day. Also, you might want to look into turkey hunting up around your new home!


----------

